# Saginaw River Outing



## flyrod4steelhead

Their was a small Outing held on the Saginaw River last year, which was pretty cool. So I was wondering if we had enough interest to have another? Of course the ice conditions would be a factor along with the date. So what do you all think, another Saginaw River Outing? Date and location would be considerd for the weekend, as most people have the weekend off.

HOW ABOUT SOME INPUT


----------



## TrailFndr

I have never fished the saginaw river , but I would shurely be interested in giving it a shot. Obviously the ice conditions would have to be the deciding factor as to when to have it..


----------



## The Whale

An outing on the river would be great ! It'll probably turn out looking like this:
IMG]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/536/1180next_outing.jpg[/IMG] 
   Maybe the second or third weekend of Feb. ?


----------



## slowpoke

I'm there.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I like to give it a shot. Name the date.


----------



## riverboy

Ok stop twisting my arm I will go! 

Memories from last year!!!
Sagnasty outing 2003 

What a day that was!!! The fishing sucked but always a great time!

I can bring the grill again and cook some hotdogs.


----------



## fish patroll

count me in !!!


----------



## Shoeman

You "crotch of the hand" fellas are a blast.
Keep me posted on a date. I have a couple of outings going for the end of February. The Joe and one the following weekend in Indiana.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Whale,

I was thinking the same thing 2nd or 3rd weekend of Feb. By then, their should be plenty of ice. 


2nd weekend 
Feb 13th Firday
Feb 14th Saturday
Feb 15th Sunday
(I have my son this weekend, but that is no big deal)

3rd weekend
20th Firday
21 Saturday
22 Sunday

Either of these weekends work for me. Which weekend and date works the best for you guys? If some can't make it one weekend, then we will just have to do another Outing the following weekend


----------



## salmonslammer

I'm game as long as Iam not working....Let me know the logistics.




BTW....what the h... is a crotch of the hand........or do I not want to know??


----------



## riverboy

I have to stay in town Valentines day weekend so I can take the wife out Saturday night. How about Sunday Feburary 15, 2004?


----------



## Shoeman

The area between ones thumb and forefinger. 

The 15th looks good on this end. I'll see if Chromium, Tangleknot and KF want to tag along


----------



## Steely-Head

You _know_ I'll be there.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Lake Chumung outing is the 15th.


----------



## riverboy

Hey Mike

Isnt the Chumung outing Janurary 25th?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I talked to Ypsifly and he said 15th.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

If the 15th don't work for some people do to the other outing, then we can have it the following weekend. I would hate to have members chose between outings. 

Ok so the 14th is out of the question, unless some of you like the dog house   

15th is up in the air with the other outing set on the same day.

Then we have the following weekend. Good for me as well.

What date would be prefered?
Any ideas as to where we could have it? North of the Z bridge again? That seemed to work out pretty good last year. Of course we will have to consider the Ice Conditions. Should be alot better.

I could bring some "pops" and another drink.


----------



## snakebit67

you started it flyrod, pick us a date Hey, first time I used a smiley.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Ok their is the date. Most of the replys were good for the 15th, so we will go with that date Sunday Feb 15th. Now the for the Location. I like the idea of it being north of the bridge, as it was easy to get to for out of towners, being right off of 75. What yall think, north of the Z bridge again? But this is pending Ice Thickness.


----------



## Shoeman

I talked to Sarah last night and they are interested in possibly joining the festivities. 

Hey Dale, make sure there's some fish this time.   
Since you and the boys fish it regularily, pick the spot that might pan out the best.


----------



## riverboy

Its too bad that some going to the Chemung outing wont be able to attend. But with all the outings going on this year it will be hard not to have outings the fall on the same day.

I think North of the Z-bridge would probably be best. Should know more when the day gets closer. I am fishing it today so I will report on fish and ice conditions.

If shoeman and Chormium are comimg I had better get a designated driver for that outing!


----------



## Buddwiser

Unless I have to work, I'm in.


----------



## Backlash

O.K. I will show my sorry a#@ again. I'll let Big Shooter know, he'll show up for some laughs and " POPS".


----------



## patcheroo

Hey I live half way between both outings, so I will probably make them both !!.....Patch


----------



## toto

I'll join in if its the 22nd. I have to be in bay city for a wedding anyways, I may as well fish for awhile. That is if you guys still have room for one more.


----------



## DZtaxidermy

I'll be there!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

toto, you gonna give up cold weather steelies for walleye?  But the river is oh so close to you  The more members we get out their the better it would be!! But it will on the 15th. Hey come on down and stay a week, fish all week  


Shoeman,
I can't guarantee any fish, but I guarantee that their will be some beverages their  Hopefully some 'eyes will be willing to come up and show themselves, even the smaller ones.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

> About 6 inches of ice and it was making ice!!!


 This is a quote from Riverboy in another post of mine. With this cold weather, their should be plenty of ice by the time the 15th rolls around. Hope a few people have gas augers. If it stay's this cold, we will definatly need them.


----------



## slammer00

> Hope a few people have gas augers.



Ok guess you guys twisted my arm again. Dont know for sure with work and everything,but will try to be there. I have a gas auger....Charge one "drink" per hole drilled  j/k


----------



## #1duck

I'll be there, whose bringing the beer?


----------



## wild bill

i wont be able to make it for the 15th but i will be up there the weekend of the 7th. if any of you are there give a shout on channel 7.


----------



## wild bill

now that i think about it does anyone want to have a mini outing the weekend of the 7th?


----------



## slowpoke

Wild Bill: give me a shout. I might be there. I have not been to the river yet but I plan on hitting it heavy starting Sat. Looks like we are gong to have a big outing on the 15th. I looking forward to that outing. Hi river boy, where are you fishing at? If I can get out of work early I am going to try the river this week. I will try to catch up with you . Good Luck.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Wild Bill,

Depending on what I am doing, I might show up. Where was ya thinking? The Z bridge again? 

Yeah it does look like their will be decent turnout for the outing. Can't wait to put some more faces to the SN's.


----------



## riverboy

I can probably do that day Wild Bill!

Hey slowpoke
Shoot me a pm when you come up, we will hook up! I have a couple spots in mind!


----------



## wild bill

north of the bridge by the powerlines is where i will be. i will be there this tuesday morning also if you guys are out there.


----------



## fish patroll

wild bill- i should be up there that weekend....just found out i'm going to be out of town with the wife the weekend of the 15th so i can't make the outing.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

fishpatrol,

Well im sure their will be some more mini-outings on the river before the hard water disapears. How about the mini-outing that Wild Bill mentioned?


----------



## fish patroll

yeah i'm sure i'll be up there that weekend.


----------



## TrailFndr

Have fun fellas....I made a commitment to attent the Chemung outing...I'll stick to that..maybe next year.

Hopefully, we can somehow plan outings AROUND other outings instead of right on top of them.


----------



## Big Shooter

There's always an excuse hey don!


----------



## riverboy

Ralf

Whew, yes we had quite the head start!!!

shanty will be there for you or anyone.

Ya Im pretty sure Im hit for that weekend. But I was thinking about coming saturday night for the festivites and fishing Sunday. I wont be able to fish monday. I will call Tim and see if he is interrested. I got to get over to his house anyways to pick up some deer hair.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Scott,

I can do that, not a problem. I was thinking about taking my son, but that all depends on the weather. I doubt that the warden will want him on the river anyways. I will bring my 2 person shappell as well, along with my Rover (for me).

Just a little curious, was anyone going to bring something to eat, or will it be just liquid all day?


----------



## salmonboy86

Hey guys I'm thinking about coming. I am from Bay City and always only fish in Bay city on the river. Can you tell me how to get there when coming on i-75. thanks


----------



## Steely-Head

Okay, so it is this Sunday, Feb. 15th at the Z-bridge/Melbourne road. Are we talking morning? Afternoon? All day? Will we be sustaining ourselves with liquid diets alone  or should we all bring some food for the grill? Sounds like it will be a fun time, I havent been to an MS outing yet this year.


----------



## tkpolasek

I plan on fishing all day Art. I just hope there will be some sizeable fish there for us to catch. I guess if not we will have to plan another one towards the end of Feb.

Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

I would like to be their all day, but have yet to figure out what I am going to do with my son. Either bring him, or not bring him, still undecided. Food or no food, I will have some liquid beverages with me, just a couple though  

Salmonboy86,
I believe that their is a exit headin south on I-75, just before you go over the bridge. Hopefully someone who know's better will chime in for ya


----------



## patcheroo

I can tell you where I park. Go over the Z bridge and get off at the M-13 exit. When you hit the stop sign at the end of the exit make a right on M-13. Go north about a mile, maybe a little more. The river will be on your left. Parking is all along the river. There is a concrete plant on the west side of the river, you will be on the east side. We will be on the river just north of the plant. Melborne Rd is on the west side of the river and I am not familiar with how to get over there. Someone else will have to help you with directions for that side.......Patch

PS: You could also just come down M-13 from Bay City.


----------



## salmonboy86

Im hoping to come out in the morning I have plans in afternoon but will try and make it thanks again.


----------



## Big Shooter

Melborne rd. is a shorter walk with your gear for an old, fat man like myself! From 75 go north over the Z-bridge to the first exit, I believe it's Zillwalkee. Go to Kochville and take a right. It turns into Melborne at the cement plant. There's lots of parking up and down the road. See ya all there sun. Good fishin!


----------



## Steely-Head

I will be there by 10am, parking where Patch is describing, and will locate the rest of the MS bunch with the radio. I plan on staying until dark.


----------



## riverboy

Dale
Dont worry about it! I can drive! I might be running late Sunday morning anyways! I will try to be there before day break.

Thanks anyways!




As of now Im planning on staying for most of the day. Not sure how late I will be fishing.

I have a small table top Weber style grill I can bring.(same one as last year!) I will bring charcoal and lighter fuild as well. Anyone want to bring some hotdogs and buns? If not I will pick some up.

Of course I might bring some tasty ale treat's as well!  

Should be a great time!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Shoeman

Looks like Darrin, Paul (Esox), KF and myself are driving together.  
If there's enough room in KF's generic P/U, I'll bring my fryer and make some wings.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Ok Scott. 

I can bring some hot dogs, buns, and some fixins. Along with a few drinks. Who all is bringing minnows? I can pick up some extra's if needed.


----------



## riverboy

cool Dale

I was planning on bringing minnows for Shoeman and his crew. But Im sure there will be plenty for whoever needs them.

Hey shoe
Chromium & tangleknot coming?


----------



## scottyhoover

I'm planning on coming as well....will bring some snacks and/or some brews. Usually I'm one of the first 5 or 6 people to hit the ice from the melbourne side, not much after 6am. If you guys want to set up like halfway to the powerlines we can all get a little more room, I like to stay ahead of that big pack that always forms closest to the parking. Just like we did last year. So look for my Fish Trap Pro I'll have the radidio on.


----------



## Shoeman

Not sure. I just talked to Sarah and she's gonna run it by John.


----------



## slammer00

These are the peolpe who are attending so far:

flyrod4steelhead,slowpoke,The Whale,riverboy, fish patroll,Shoeman, Steely-Head,Buddwiser,Backlash,patcheroo,
DZtaxidermy,slammer00,#1duck,Big Shooter,kingfisher2,
tkpolasek,hoffie1,salmonboy86,scottyhoover


Looks like 19 people so far!!
Hope I didnt forget anyone. Sorry.


----------



## doogster

I'll be there aroun noon with a friend. We'll bring a grill, food and many "pops" to consume. Let me know if we need anything else.


----------



## riverboy

slammer

I think shoeman is bringing up Polar Bear and Esox as well. I think I heard walleye mike is coming too.

you going to be able to make it Chris? What about Rick?


----------



## ESOX

> _Originally posted by slowpoke _
> *WOW!!!!!!!! I will be there all day now. That will bring more people in I'll bet. How about 6am till 7pm for the contest? I will look for my scales if I find them or not I can help. *


7 PM might be a bit late for us metro area guys. I guess I'll just have to eat the winning fish.


----------



## slowpoke

ESSOX!!!!! Don't want to miss the late bite do you? Anyways, you'll just have to catch the largest walleye before you leave.


----------



## Buddwiser

Flyrod4Steelhead. You are right, it is Sunday. These 12 hour days at work are beginning to take their toll or I'm just getting 
old. and forgot how to read a calender. I get off work at 2AM & will probably leave right from there. Anyone seeing a guy zonked
out in a red Dodge Ram, wake me up!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Buddwiser,
Would it be ok to wake you with a Air Horn? LOL 

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY GOING FISHIN WITH M-S MEMBERS


----------



## scottyhoover

Sounds awesome, I think I will be there saturday also for the AM only, see you guys up there.

Ps. yes on the location , lets go just north a little ways from where the main pack of shanties is from the m-13 parking spot. On the melbourne side you'll see slimJim's green permanent, I like to go north, downriver of that 150yds or so.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

QUESTION::::: Who all will be there between 6 & 7 am? I should be their between 6-6:30am. I will park at the first spot, and wait for some other members, then we can go from their. I will bring a extra shanty incase someone would like to use it. Also I will be picking up more minnows in case someone does not have any.


----------



## DZtaxidermy

I'll be there at about 6:30 ready to fish. I usually park on M-13. I will give a shout on the radio and find everyone.

DZ


----------



## scottyhoover

I plan on being there between 6 and 7, red chevy z71 single cab. Ice team sticker and Vexilar sign in backwindow.....I usually back in to the the 2nd or 3rd spot up on Melbourne.


----------



## POLARBEAR

> Thats cool Dan. I can't wait....my first mount!!



ahh paul! what are you excited about? you've been mounted before!


----------



## tangleknot

We will not be joining you guys but will be with you in spirits!  Strong ones, lol. It's been a crazy week and with next week being the St. Joe outing, Sunday is going to be a day of preparation and playing catch up. Taking the kids out for a very long day in those temps was also a deciding factor.

Have fun!


----------



## tkpolasek

I should be there around 7am as long as the trip over is good. What radio channel does everyone plan on being on? I will probaly park on the Melbourne side also.

Good Fishing and Good Luck

Tim


----------



## baydog2

I will be there most of the day now also thanks to DZ's offer. Anybody have a cot for an afternoon snooze. How's that song go (a country boy can survive), PS as long as I don't forget the venison sausage for lunch and beverages. Baydog


----------



## patcheroo

I'll be there as soon as I pick up some minnows at Cox's. Not sure what time he opens. I'll be on channel 7.....Patch


----------



## slammer00

Sunday 
16°F 
Mostly Sunny 
Wind:
From the North Northwest at 7 mph 
Precip: 0 % 
Max. Humidity: 69 % 
UV Index: 2 Minimal 

Sunday Night 
Low:
0°F 
Mostly Clear 
Wind:
From the South Southeast at 3 mph 
Precip: 0 % 
Max. Humidity: 74 % 

Sunrise: 7:35 AM 
Sunset: 6:06 PM 

Last Updated Friday, February 13, 2004, at 11:58 PM Eastern Standard Time 

Brrrrr.......Bundle up guys... Aint going to be to warm...atleast we wont have to deal with to much wind.


----------



## baydog2

Patch, Vince at Cox's usually opens up at 6:00 am.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

What channel is everyone going to be on? I know there was talk of channel 7-0 and 8-0 before while ice fishing, is it the same two? I don't have a radio as of yet, might go and pick one up today  

Either way, I will see you all in the mornin!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

What side should I park on? Will be coming from the south. Any side easier than the other. Been over the bridge but never exited it. Probably will leave my house around 5 AM and arrive around 6:30 AM. Can someone pick up an extra dozen of your Saginaw type minnow for me? I'll pay you when I get there.


Channel 7-0 is what we have been using down south here.


----------



## riverboy

Channel 7 code 0 is the Michigan Sportsman channel!

Ok guys I did another pre outing fish trip this morning and its not looking good! I got 2 dinks and 1 nice perch! Did not mark many fish on the Vexilar.

Ice Thickness seems to vary. Thursday when I fished it I had about 5 to 6 inches. This morning I had 8 to 9 inches. Still solid and good to go!!! Snow moblies and Quads out playin around!!!!

Minnows:
Made a minnow run for guys in need! I got two buckets with about 3 doz in one and 2 doz in the other. Be sure to bring your buckets and net for distrubution. I think Flyrod4stl is bring extras too. So you metro boys dont wory about it!!!

It will be cold tommorrow so I am bring a extra shanty (shappell 3000) which can be used for a warm up house or anyone can fish out of it if they would like! I have a small 1lb tank paulin heater for a heat soure.

Looking forward to tommorrow!!! I plan on being there around 6, but Im taking the wife out for V-Day (dinner/movie) and going to party after so you never know! 

See ya guys tommorrow!!!!


----------



## Shoeman

Scott,

I'm slightly under the weather and all this weekly ice-fishing has taken it's toll. I plan on sleeping in and will head up a little later and fish 'til dark. I should arrive around noon or 1pm. Keep an eye out for me. 

Still bringing my fryer and will do some hot wings. If you end up moving, give me a call on the cell. See you guys then...


----------



## riverboy

no problem Ralf! I will have my cell on me so Give me a call when you guys are close!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Please give expicit directions to both sides of the river for us dummies who never been there.

OK, just went to mapquest. It looks like if I want to go to Meldrom rd I must exit at #154 and turn left on Adams and go to Kochville rd to Meldrom rd then turn left.

If I exit at M-13 turn right on M-13 and follow the river.

If this is wrong corrct me.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Just picked up roughly 3 doz, and added my other doz or so with them. I didn't get a radio, as I waited for the last minute to get minnows, was out blowing some money, and off to a Spirit game in a little bit. I will probally park either at the first or second spot.


Hope you feel better Ralf

Scott thats not good. You were suposed to say that you caught your limit within 1hr, and not one of them was under 8#  At least their is good ice.

I'm not sure if I will have my other shanty tomorow or not. 

C-Yas in the mornin


----------



## ESOX

Well, My mini grill was tested today and it failed. More gas leaking out of the regulator than comiing out of the burner. Gee it worked three years ago.LOL  
I will still bring some sausages to cook up. Mike, grill???? hint, hint.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

OK Paul I'll bring mine but I won't eat that damn hot sauage!!!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Mike-
Your directions for Melborne sound right, not sure about 13 though. Go past the cement/concrete plant (melborne rd) and you will see where everyone parks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Thanks!!! See you about 6:30 AM


----------



## Steely-Head

I will be there around noon and fish until dark. I plan on fishing the Big C (Cicada) and as such will not be using minnows, but might try a Jiggy Rap for a while, I trust I can bum a few minners off of someone.

Mike, there is great parking if you get off at exit 153 right before the bridge, and turn right off of the exit. This puts you on northbound M-13 (Melbourne is on the other side of the river). About a mile down the road there is parking on the left, you will see all the cars. This has ample parking and easy access. I dont know where others will be parking but I know I will be parking there for sure. I have never tried parking on the other side of the river.

See everyone out there!!!


----------



## Joe'sCat

I'm still good for making this one.

I'll have a LARGE package of Koegle hot dogs, and about 18 Johnsonville Brats, and enough buns for all of that.
I didn't pack any condiments, hopefully somebody has that angle covered. I saw mention grills are coming, and I don't have one I could bring anyway.
I may even have some homebaked *something*, but that's not up to me!

If I can stash a couple of packages somewhere where it won't all freeze, that would be very helpful (I'll just have my pull-around sled and buckets).

See ya'll in the morning somewhere.


----------



## DZtaxidermy

See you guys in the morning. Looks like I'll have an extra spot in my shanty tomorrow morning if anyone wants to fish and stay warm.

DZ


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

I will not have my shappel 3000 tomorow. Let my dad borrow it today, so he still has it. His fishing must have been interupted with a no heat call, poor sole. hehe. 

Will see you all in the AM


----------



## baydog2

I'll be there around 6:30 at the m-13 river road access. I'll bring the condiments ( ketshup and mustard) and venison pepper sticks and twiggs. I'll have the gas auger out there to if somebody needs holes drilled. Just look for the brand new fish trap scout with the jiffy auger outside and hopefully a keeper laying outside. BayDog


----------



## The Whale

I won't be able to make this one. Work is in demand for me. This sucks, the closest outing to my home with a bunch of great people and I miss it ! Good luck to all, catch the big girls !


----------

